# Super Easy Animated Werewolf



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I put this together from a Christmas reindeer I picked up after the holidays for free. I bought the mask for $1 at a garage sale, the shirt from Goodwill for $3, and the gloves from ebay for $12. My wife had put the Levi's and boots in the Goodwill bag but I was able to save them!
A cheap and easy to build animated prop is now ready to be added to the graveyard.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Now that's WAY to easy. I thought we were supposed to spend hours and hours expirementing with trial and eror to make our props.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

great idea!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks great, but I think he needs a fluffy tail coming out of his pants.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You could keep that prop up right through xmas, just take off it's clothes after Halloween. Great idea Halstaff.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Doc Doom said:


> Now that's WAY to easy. I thought we were supposed to spend hours and hours expirementing with trial and eror to make our props.


Doc, I spend plenty of time fine tuning props once the initial mechanism is built. For instance, I just built a pneumatic slide for my eel that I got from Bobzilla - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27017 I was happy with the build until The Watcher had a great idea for an improvement. After thinking about it over night, I just had to tear it apart and rebuild it. I'm happy I did but it ended up taking twice as long as originally planned.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Doc was just funnin' you, Halstaff

And that mask was a cool score for $1!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I know it was in fun. I didn't mean to come off as being defensive. 
People always ask me how long it took to build an animated prop. I tell them that building it goes fairly quickly. It's all the fine tuning, adjustments and modifications that take the time. And of course, once you post it in the forum, someone always has a great idea on how to make it better. I've gotten used to the idea that even when I post what I consider a "completed" prop, I better plan on making some changes.
For me, that's actually the challenging part and something I really enjoy. It's what makes a build gratifying to complete.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Simple and effective! Great job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool...now I need to get my hands on one of those reindeer...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now this is cool, but it makes me feel downright Stupid! Why? you may ask. Well a few months ago I scored 8 working reindeers just like this for free. I tore two apart and made new props out of them. I actually thought about making a wolf but in a different way. I never thought about just throwing on some clothes and having the werewold on his hands and knees like this. I am absolutely going to use this idea immediately. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*That is such a good ideal. You just sent 4000 Haunters on a scavenger hunt.*


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with this. Good sourcing too. I'm learning never to throw anything away.... My dad would be so proud LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

it is Awesome. But I like my wolfman with a bit more butt. LOL


----------

